
Michael Bloomberg pledges $500M to fight climate change - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/06/08/world/science-health-world/u-s-billionaire-michael-bloomberg-pledges-500-million-fight-climate-change/
======
tedsanders
This is a voluntary, selfless act that will have more impact than most of us
achieve in our lifetimes. Michael Bloomberg could have spent this money
selfishly on yachts, jets, or islands, but instead he choose to spend it
correcting a market failure in which negative externalities from coal
pollution were underpriced. Thank you Michael Bloomberg.

~~~
jsnider3
Yeah, if we needed to have a rich New Yorker as our president I would have
preferred Bloomberg.

